
Where to Find Open Data on the Web - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/where_to_find_open_data_on_the.php
======
maheshcr
What about SEC Info(<http://www.secinfo.com/>)?

Ubiquitous availability of information is the first step. Then comes
consistent data formats. And then the tools to slice, dice and weave
shimmering insights. And then maybe, just maybe, act on that insight.

Humans are a very hopeful race..

------
theoutlander
He makes an interesting point. It is quite a process to find the right data.

------
Flemlord
Anybody know a source for free (legally distributable) stock pricing?

